
Ask HN: Is docker a 'distribution' under restrictive OSS? - awinter-py
Are there license consequences to serving docker images? I&#x27;ve heard that dynamic vs static linking can have different implications under the LGPL. Does docker add extra complexity?
======
sigjuice
Are there license consequences to serving ISO images or tarballs? Yes. Docker
images are not a separate and special thing, IMHO.

